# Hog hunt!



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

My wife and I just got set up in a bow blind. She is hoping to get her first animal with a bow. Feeder goes off at 5 and hopefully the hogs will show up soon after. I'm gonna try and get her shot on film also. Then maybe she will let me shoot one. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

good luck with your hunting


----------



## TXBenFishing (Feb 9, 2014)

Any luck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Yea. My wife shot a perfect 80#. Got the shot on video but camera was dead for pics. I've been trying to upload the video all day but having trouble. Prolly try the or fashion computer tomorrow.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Ancuegar said:


> Yea. My wife shot a perfect 80#. Got the shot on video but camera was dead for pics. I've been trying to upload the video all day but having trouble. Prolly try the or fashion computer tomorrow.


Awesome! Congrats to the wife!! Can't wait to see the vid.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Went back yesterday and my wife shot this nice boar. I try and post the video tomorrow.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow nice ... puttn the hammer down on them!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice pic and great shot of wife with first boar. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good Hog! Good shootin'!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good for her!! Glad to see she didn't give in to the cross-bow sensation. To me it's not the same gratification or challenge. Been bow hunting for 30 years and there's just something primitive about it that I love. Congrats to your wife!!!

Before you flame me about new bows, this, that and the other. I shoot mid-70's Fred Bear Polar II's, not the screamin' mimi's they have today. Not that I wouldn't love to have one, but if I have to spend that much money, I'm getting a new gun!!!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey to each his own! My wife is like me, cross bows are arrow chunking rifles. Unless you have a disability I don't think they should be allowed during bow season(my opinion). We enjoy getting in the backyard together and shooting together. I give in and go shopping with her and do things she wants to do. But when she will sit in a blind every chance she gets, it's worth my sacrifice. We started planning an African safari for 2016. I asked her what weapon she wanted to use and she said her bow! Talk about proud moment!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bassman5119 said:


> Good for her!! Glad to see she didn't give in to the cross-bow sensation. To me it's not the same gratification or challenge. Been bow hunting for 30 years and there's just something primitive about it that I love. Congrats to your wife!!!
> 
> Before you flame me about new bows, this, that and the other. I shoot mid-70's Fred Bear Polar II's, not the screamin' mimi's they have today. Not that I wouldn't love to have one, but if I have to spend that much money, I'm getting a new gun!!!


Why you hating on the crossbow? They are a legal means to shoot deer in Texas and many people use them. I don't use one I shoot a Mathews solo cam. Just wondering why?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Bassman5119 said:


> Good for her!! Glad to see she didn't give in to the cross-bow sensation. To me it's not the same gratification or challenge. Been bow hunting for 30 years and there's just something primitive about it that I love. Congrats to your wife!!!
> 
> Before you flame me about new bows, this, that and the other. I shoot mid-70's Fred Bear Polar II's, not the screamin' mimi's they have today. Not that I wouldn't love to have one, but if I have to spend that much money, I'm getting a new gun!!!





Ancuegar said:


> Hey to each his own! My wife is like me, cross bows are arrow chunking rifles. Unless you have a disability I don't think they should be allowed during bow season(my opinion). We enjoy getting in the backyard together and shooting together. I give in and go shopping with her and do things she wants to do. But when she will sit in a blind every chance she gets, it's worth my sacrifice. We started planning an African safari for 2016. I asked her what weapon she wanted to use and she said her bow! Talk about proud moment!


Agreed x1000!!!

My wife refused to give in as well. She bought her own bow several years ago and I upgraded her last year. She hasnt shot a deer yet but still hasnt given up.

As for the 'hate', well....with a crossbow you dont have to raise the bow and draw, its loaded long before the deer get there. You point and shoot. Making a complete draw cycle while in view of a deer or 12 is harder than getting them inside 30 yards.


----------

